# My Very FIRST D.I.Y . . . .



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

. . . . Attempt to splint a leg has been a complete success.  

About a month ago I heard that wonderful 'squeaking' sound coming from one of our palm trees. I couldn't see the babies but could see Mom/Dad feeding them.

One afternoon, while I was out cleaning the feral water dishes, I saw something suspicious on the ground by the tree. Upon investigation, sadly I discovered a beautiful little blue bar baby had fallen to it's death.  

I continued to hear squeaking, so I was confident the remaining sibling was doing well & nestled safely in it's nest.

A couple weeks ago, again, during my routine 'feral water dish cleaning', I noticed a young pij resting between the patio & a bush nearby. Although it's not at all unusual to see pigeons relaxing in our backyard & not even moving when I walk by, this pigeon, for some reason, caught my eye.

After I cleaned & refilled the water dishes, I stopped to check on the little one. She started to get up, only to fall back down. She was the sibling to the one I had found earlier. Another adorable blue bar.

When I picked her up I noticed her right leg was dangling, completely useless, with her toes curled. I suspect she injured her leg while landing when she made her debut flight from the tree. I knew I couldn't leave her in that condition, so I decided to try & splint the leg myself. 

After about a week & a half I noticed she was beginning to test her foot. A few more days went by & she was trying to use it even more, so I decided to remove the splint. It has taken her about a week to finally walk on her foot. Although she still has a bit of a limp, I've spotted her scratching her head with her injured foot & stretching it as if nothing were wrong. 

I am so fortunate, in that I have very few ill or injured pijjies among my 'backyard buddies'. This little doll baby was an exception.

Although she is now fully feathered & eating (she is the most daity eater I've ever seen  ), drinking, preening & pooping wonderfully, I will keep her for a while longer just to make sure everything is OK. 

She used to scoot to the other side of the cage when I would fill her seed dish. Now she stands *at* her dish, waiting ever so patiently for me to feed her.  

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, good for you, Cindy! Did you happen to take any pictures of your splinting job?

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats, Cindy on joining the 'splinting club', and glad your baby is doing
well and will be releasable.

fp


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

A wonderful rescue and recovery!

We can only imagine what the leg splinting process was like. Cindy and I have done a wing wrap and I'm laughing as I write this. Cindy has more patience and calmness then I do, I'm sure no matter what it looked like it was a fine splint.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great job!! She looks very good.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, you did a terrific job on this little one. She is so beautiful and her leg doesn't even look like it was ever broken.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cindy,

Congratulations on your first splinting attempt! 

...and what a little cutie too! I'm sure it will be hard to release this one too.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks fp, Maryjane & Maggie. 



Pidgey said:


> Well, good for you, Cindy! Did you happen to take any pictures of your splinting job?
> 
> Pidgey


Thanks, Pidgey. I must say, I was quite pleased with myself. 

No, as unusual as it sounds, I didn't a get a picture. Kim (KIPPY) asked me the same question.

I can give a description of what I did though. 
I took a piece of thin cardboard (what you find in calendars to keep them stiff) & cut a piece to fit the bottom of the foot. Then I wrapped the foot & leg with gauze & taped the gauze in place to support it. I don't like placing tape directly on the feathers.




KIPPY said:


> A wonderful rescue and recovery!
> 
> * *We can only imagine what the leg splinting process was like.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kim.

* I'm sure if someone had been watching me from afar, they would have been doubled over in laughter.  

** I was thinking about that as I was working on my 'masterpiece'.  

It was a challege but we (me & the baby) prevailed.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> Congratulations on your first splinting attempt!
> 
> ...


Thanks Treesa. 

It's always hard to release one that has been in our care, but it's much harder when they were rescued as a youngster. 

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There are only about a thousand different ways that will work. I've had a few of the wild pigeons here that I could never catch who managed to heal in spite of having no help at all.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great job, Cindy! 

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Awsome, Cindy. Great job.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> There are only about a thousand different ways that will work. I've had a few of the wild pigeons here that I could never catch who managed to heal in spite of having no help at all.
> 
> Pidgey



Those pigeons were MOST fortunate, Pidgey. The Pigeon Goddess was certainly watching over them! 

In Cindy's case, I'm so glad she was able to catch this baby because I would be willing to bet that with her very young age and the severity of only being able to use the one leg, she wouldn't have lasted long.  

Cindy does have predators at times, not to mention possibly other pigeons attacking the injured one. Being injured the way she was, practically guaranteed she had a BIG TARGET PAINTED ON HER, saying "attack or free meal!" 

Cindy, you SURE DID GREAT!! You are a terrific rehabber and don't know your own "powers!" WAY TO GO!! 

(isn't there a saying, something about "desperation being the mother of invention?")  

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well done, Cindy!!!! I am not an expert on splinting so am full of admiration!

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Terry, Reti, Shi & Cynthia.  



Pidgey said:


> * *There are only about a thousand different ways that will work.*
> 
> ** *I've had a few of the wild pigeons here that I could never catch who managed to heal in spite of having no help at all.*
> 
> Pidgey


* I must have found one of them, since I was sure I hadn't invented a new way.  

** In this case, the bird was an easy catch. She couldn't walk, she was fresh out of the nest & wasn't even fully feathered. 
The best way to describle her injured leg is that it resembled a pendulum.  
There was no way she was going anywhere fast. Not to mention the pain she must have been in.

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There was this one once that had the most beautiful pattern and we both thought it was one very special pigeon. Its one leg dangled for a few weeks before it started finally using it. About the time that the bird was completely back to normal, it disappeared and we never saw it again. Yours certainly didn't stand a chance, though, so you done real good.

Pidgey


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Well Cindy, what was it? 33, 799? 

It took us like 22 tries when we set that wing. 

Not mentioning all the popsicle sticks we went through.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Very cool, Cindy. You Rock!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Charis.  




KIPPY said:


> * *Well Cindy, what was it? 33, 799?:*
> 
> It took us like 22 tries when we set that wing.
> Not mentioning all the popsicle sticks we went through.


* Hmmm, I would say, considering all the 'rewraps', probaby 652. 

 You're too funny.  

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cindy,

Good for you! You did a great job helping this bird.

Linda


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We also had our first broken leg a couple of months ago. Husband splinted with a straw and the bird is fine now.........been to a couple of races and is doing good.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Update*

Here's a picture of the little squeaker all healed from his broken leg.  

I released him a few days ago & he's doing wonderfully. If anything at all, he has the slightest bit of a limp. I don't think it would even be noticable to others.

He's fit right in with the backyard buddies.  Also prefers to stay close to 'home'.  

Cindy


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

So cute! Love that little wind-blown look to the feathers on his face. Congratulations on a save!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well Done, Cindy!!!

Fly In Peace, Pretty One!! :d 

Hugs And Scritches!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great job Cindy.
He is a pretty guy and I bet very greatful for all you did to him.

Reti


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

"He" definitely looks like a "she". Pigeons just have this look about them... It's usually so easy to tell their gender by appearance.

Congratulations! She's looking great!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

So pretty, Cindy - standing straight and tall - thanks to you.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



Also prefers to stay close to 'home'.

Click to expand...

*Very smart pij, he looks like he's doing well. Good job!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well done, Cindy! It's always a thrill when it all works out and our beloved ferals can go back to their lives as free flying birds.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you all for the kind words.

I agree about the gender, Vasp.  
I Don't know why I said 'he' in my last post as I've been referring to her as 'her/she'.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sure this was a bittersweet release...  ....cause he/she is SO ADORABLE!

The young one is sticking around because he/she KNOWS how good they had it. I'm sure he/she enjoyed the pampering.


----------

